# Opinions wanted on horse trailer



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Going out trailer shoppin soon and although this wasn't exactly what I was looking for it did catch my eye and Id like some opinions on it please. ( It's about a 5 hrs drive otherwise I'd just run over & check it out )

http://www.midwaytrailersales.com/ViewTrailer.asp?TrailerID=4348
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

odd shape, but looks in nice condition.

I would be kind of worried about a home made trailer...


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Poco, the problem with the homemade trailers is that you can have lots of issues registering it in your state. Some states will require you to prove it's within standards (so you may check it with your MVA before buying one). Plus you don't know yourself how safe the homemade one is.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

What Val said. It's not that the trailer isn't in good shape, it's that you may not be able to title it where you live, which will limit you to only using it within your state borders, if that's even allowed.

In VA, anything that can't be titled can have a 'Farm Use' tag put on it. There are restrictions though, such as not taking it more than 50 miles from your residence, and you can't cross into any other state.

If you're set on this trailer just make sure it can be titled and tagged, otherwise it's not really a good deal.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

No way would I buy a homemade trailer although that one looks nicer than most.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

The trailer is already titled in my state so that's not an issue. Any other thoughts?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Just have a trailer mechanic go over it with a fine tooth comb if you decide to buy it, Poco. 

Home made trailers aren't always crappy death traps; a lot of the people who put them together are professional welders and know what they're doing.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Poco1220 said:


> The trailer is already titled in my state so that's not an issue. Any other thoughts?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Spend your time and money closer to home. 
5 hours away is a long way to go plus if you need to have it checked over all of the sudden this is a 2 day trip. save the drive and put that gas money in a better trailer that you can resell when ready.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Horse Trailer World - Huge Selection of Horse Trailers, Cargo, Trucks
Horse Trailer World - Huge Selection of Horse Trailers, Cargo, Trucks
here are a few in the midwest. If you keep your eyes out you should be able to find something that won't be such a gamble.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

take it for a ride and ask him the last time he used it even a manufacterd trailer can have problmes use trailer are good just check them out well


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

loveduffy said:


> take it for a ride and ask him the last time he used it even a manufacterd trailer can have problmes use trailer are good just check them out well


 It is at a dealer. I am sure it was traded in so the dealer is going to play dumb.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

that could be a good thing what is the warranty on the trailer? In NY dealer can not sell unsafe trailer or trucks they must check the brakes and other safeties on them


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Home made trailers are a hit or miss proposition. Done right they can be better then a manufactured trailer. Done wrong and you have a nightmare on your hands. 

Things to look for:
-Metal is to light, frame is the biggest worry point here.
-Welds are bad. Some of this could be visible as in cracks but you might not be able to tell if there is poor penetration. Also, if the metal is not prepped proberly there could be contaminated welds.
-Axles not properly aligned, this you can check by looking at tire wear and see how it pulls. This can also be an issue on manufactured trailers but generally attributed to bent axles.
-New paint? Might be hiding metal that was not prepped properly to begin with.
-Bad wiring. Connectors not crimped properly or loom not properly protected from sharp metal which cuts the insulation.

That's just from the top of my head and I'm sure others can add to the list. All and all I personally would stay away from home made trailers unless I knew the person who built it.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

its...different. But, i wouldnt even _think_ about buying that unless i was hauling cattle...*maybe*.

and, $900? seriously? i dont know where your from but up here in NY theres super nice trailers going for $800-$1,000...Id save your money for something not homemade and closer to home!


----------

